# how much faster...



## bonj2 (26 Oct 2008)

are recumbent bikes than trikes?
(obviously responses from riders of both much appreciated)
also comments on fast trikes vs. fast upright road bikes appreciated.

and how much of a learning curve did people who ride bikes find balancing them when you first started?


----------



## palinurus (26 Oct 2008)

Someone with plenty of experience will be along soon but I tried out a couple of recumbent bikes once and I found I could just get on and ride. I wobbled around like crazy first time I set off (closed road, Eastway cycle circuit as it happens) but was OK once I had it moving (the trick is to relax the arms).

The trickier aspects are starting off or going slowly uphill, that would take some practice, but just going along and taking bends etc. is relatively easy.


----------



## mickle (26 Oct 2008)

There are many factors Bonj but all things being equal a trike will be slower than a bike due to the increased rolling resistance of the extra wheel. A very recumbent racing trike will be faster than a more upright touring recumbent bike because of it's better aerodynamics. Trikes aren't used at the upper level of Human Powered Vehicle competition any more, the increase rolling resistance is a factor but it has more to do with aerodynamics. Three wheels require a fairing with a larger frontal area but more importantly interference drag caused by turbulence in the air trapped between the road surface and the underside of the shell is impossible to avoid.

The transition from upright to very recumbent is a steep learning curve for most people but this can be eased by riding a less hardcore semi recumbent such as a Bike-E, Giant Revive or Linear.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Oct 2008)

How much faster... How long is a piece of string? It depends on so many factors, there is a much wider variation in recumbent types and therefore speed.


----------



## swscotland bentrider (26 Oct 2008)

I went on a try out day with Laidback in Edinburgh. In two hours I went from zero to riding reasonably confidently round Arthur's Seat. My bike a semi low seat Nazca Fuego took a few weeks to adjust to, but if I'm honest, it was best part of six months before I felt as confident on it as I am on a DF. Riding it was OK I but needed more concentration than on a DF. I guess I'm saying it takes a while for it to become intuitive. Wouldn't be without now though!


----------



## bonj2 (26 Oct 2008)

what about cornering? (i.e. at speed)


----------



## Arch (26 Oct 2008)

bonj said:


> what about cornering? (i.e. at speed)



Again, how long is a piece of string. Depends on the rider, the type of bike (or trike), the individual corner, road conditions...

I've ridden in big mixed groups, and never noticed recumbents being handicapped in any way, with the exception of sometimes being slower uphill (but then generally faster down hill and on the flat). Never noticed people having trouble cornering.. As with any bike, it's down to how far you are prepared to push the boundaries, and how good a rider you are (hence on two wheels I'm a rather slow and unconfident cornerer, but on my trike, I'll throw it into most things at whatever speed I can manage...)


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Oct 2008)

Depends on the rider and machine...

I go downhill at double the speed on my Catrike than I would on either an upright or two wheel recumbent. Equally as Arch has pointed out throwing them around corners is more stable and with braking on the inner wheel only the tracking is solid and reliable.

I am faster on the Airnimal than on the SMGT or Hurricane, the Hurricane is faster than the Sareet Machine and the Catrike fastest overall.

What is interesting though is heart rate... I am in my "zone" at 15 mph on the Brompton, 17 - 18 on the Thorn, 20 on the Airnimal, but find I am at 20 mph + on the Catrike - so the effort is less!


----------



## bonj2 (26 Oct 2008)

very interesting cunobelin and arch cheers.


----------



## bonj2 (26 Oct 2008)

so, perhaps my question should have been rephrased, "how much faster..._if any_, are recumbent bikes than trikes?" ...

My reason for thinking at the top end trikes were as fast as bikes is that the other week when i did the BHF charity ride i was quite surprised that my 'terminal velocity' on the road (the snake) on the MTB with its 2.5", 20psi tyres was about 42mph, almost exactly the same as what it is on the roadie. I was expecting it to be less. Which proves, that at the top end when you're ragging it down a hill, rolling resistance of tyres doesn't make a blind bit of difference, it's all wind resistance.


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Oct 2008)

On a long run an equivalent recumbent bike will be around 2mph faster in my experience, around town I think the trike is faster as you never have to unclip, personally I prefer the trike on a long run though as no hill is unclimeable, you do not wobble at slow speed and down hill is just so much fun you would think it illegal. Plus you have the joys of wet corners and ice and the like, that is when you really appreciate riding a trike.


----------



## bonj2 (26 Oct 2008)

if you go through a slippy patch say ice, does it not suddenly regain grip when you get to the end of the patch of ice? I would have thought that sudden regaining of grip might have a risk of flipping it?


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Oct 2008)

bonj said:


> if you go through a slippy patch say ice, does it not suddenly regain grip when you get to the end of the patch of ice? I would have thought that sudden regaining of grip might have a risk of flipping it?



As long as you leave the brakes alone and steer into the skid I find the Catrikes straighten themselves out, if you are very sideways then it does kick round but I have never flipped because of this and on a two wheeler you would be down long before.


----------



## bonj2 (26 Oct 2008)

catrike you have pm


----------



## squeaker (27 Oct 2008)

bonj said:


> are recumbent bikes than trikes?
> (obviously responses from riders of both much appreciated)
> also comments on fast trikes vs. fast upright road bikes appreciated.


IME trike (Trice S) about 10% slower (overall and cruising speed) than bike (HPV Grasshopper)



bonj said:


> and how much of a learning curve did people who ride bikes find balancing them when you first started?


About 2 hours around Dulwich Park with help from London Recumbents, then about 500 miles before I could just get on and ride without a bit of mental readjustment.
YMMV, of course.


----------



## andharwheel (28 Oct 2008)

Mickle said:Trikes aren't used at the upper level of Human Powered Vehicle competition any more "
Except if your Dutch and called Ymte and leave everyone standing at the World's at Bentwaters in the Crit.


----------



## Hilldodger (28 Oct 2008)

Recumbents can be a lot faster over a short distance but then most riders have to stop and look in the mirror


----------



## squeaker (29 Oct 2008)

User3143 said:


> My trike is over a longer distance, yes the top speed of my road bike is quicker mostly due to the laws of physics.
> 
> But on my trike, I don't have to worry about balance, my arse hurting or anything else for that matter.


Except muppets in SUVs? 
.
.
But now we are into fairings / bodywork. I suspect that the inherent ability of 3 wheels to deal with sidewinds, which become more of a problem with bodywork, tips (!) the advantage away from 2 wheels, if you want a practical vehicle.

And yes, I would love to own a Quest


----------



## Arch (29 Oct 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Recumbents can be a lot faster over a short distance but then most riders have to stop and look in the mirror



Not me. I forgot to take a comb or hairbrush on my first week long tour on a bike, and no one noticed the difference...


----------

